# Meerforelle bei Nacht



## Dreimaster (8. Mai 2010)

Ich stelle nun chon seit einigen Jahren recht erfolgreich den Meerforellen in der Ostsee nach. Jedoch meist im Frühjahr und Herbst bei Tageslicht. Wer hat Erfahrung beim Nachtangeln auf Meerforelle und kann Tipps zur richtigen Köderwahl und Strategie geben?


----------



## hummerpaule (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*

Moin Dreimaster,
Tipp 1...Du solltest den Platz kennen um nicht böse Überraschungen später zu erleben!!
Tipp 2...komm schon vorm dunkel werden...nimm die goldene Stunde mit und schau, dass weder Netze und Reuse vor Dir liegen ;-(...noch alles voll mit Dreck im Wasser ist...dann haste zwar immer was am Haken...aber das willste ja nicht!
Tipp 3...fische im Flachen in der ersten Rinne oder direkt im Spülsaum....teilweise kannste sogar vom Strand fischen
Tipp 4...leichtes Fischen ist angesagt!! kleine Spinner sind manchmal Topp aber auch leichte kleine Wobbler und dunkle Fliegen.......lausche gut auf Fiscchgeräusche...teilweise hörst Du sie rauben und auch Dorsche "schmatzen" wie Karpfen.
Tipp 5....geh lieber nicht alleine los....zum einen wenn mal was passiert zum anderen könnt Ihr Euch nachts besser gegenseitig helfen bei Problemen.....
Tipp 6...probiere es aus ;-))) und Petri HEIL


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*

Hallo 
die Nacht fischerrei ist das geileste was du dir vorstellen kannst#6man sieht viel mehr 
besonders wenn die forellen vor deinen füßen auf einmal an zu rauben #6da drehst du durch 
besonders nachts hört man denn paar forellen klatschen 
man sieht aber nicht wo das genau  ist  ich wünsche dir viel glück 
lg andre


----------



## Dreimaster (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten. 
Gute Plätze kenne ich natürlich.
Was ich am meisten beschäftigt ist die richtige Farbe des Köders.
Ist was drann am schwarzen Blinker?

L.g.


----------



## hummerpaule (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*



Dreimaster schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die Antworten.
> Gute Plätze kenne ich natürlich.
> Was ich am meisten beschäftigt ist die richtige Farbe des Köders.
> Ist was drann am schwarzen Blinker?
> ...




Das mit der Köderfarbe ist so eine Sache;+
Ich persönlich fische wirklich dunkle Köder und habe mit einige kleine Wobbler mit Modellbaufarbe lakiert.....
Aber da ich auch als Taucher nachts unterwegs bin kann ich Dir bestätigen, dass bei Vollmond auch Kleinfische noch etwas blitzen......deshalb kannst Du auch bei Vollmond normale Farben verwenden!!
Gruß Peer


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*



Dreimaster schrieb:


> Ist was drann am schwarzen Blinker?



Wenn die Fische nachts jagen, dann fressen die auch keine extra schwarz gefärbten Fische oder Garnelen. 

Ich würde mir da nicht so einen Kopf drum machen.


----------



## Rosi (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*

Moin, schwarze Köder heben sich von unten gesehen besser gegen das Nachtlicht ab. In völlig schwarzen Nächten sind die Fangaussichten schlecht und man sieht selbst nichts. Man sagt zwar es ist nachts dunkel, doch meistens kann man etwas erkennen. Und wenn man den Gegenstand nur gegen den Horizont hebt oder gegen einen Lichtschein (Seebrücke) aus der Ferne. Um die Sonnenwende rum ist es nur 3 Stunden dunkel.

Von der Wathose bin ich lange weg. Man kann an vielen Stellen gut vom Ufer aus fischen. Wathose ist zu laut nachts. In Schuhen kann ich vom Ufer aus einen größeren Bereich abwandern und bin flexibler von der Tragerei her.

Auf jeden Fall solltest du den Drilling gegen einen Circle eintauschen. So hast du keine echten Hänger. Ein Circle ist mit der Spitze nach innen gebogen. Wer da mit dem Fleisch drin hängt geht nicht wieder ab. So kannst du auch knapp über Grund fischen und dir viel Zeit beim Auswurf lassen. Mit Drilling am Blinker fühle ich mich immer etwas gehetzt.


----------



## dido_43 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*

Habe bereits 2 MeFos im dunkeln fangen können. Einmal auf Gladsax 16 g und erst kürzlich auf Honeytrap 14 g, jeweils in schwarz. Habe auch auf Grund der Unmengen von gefangenen Dorschen festgestellt, dass ein Bauchhaken wie beim Honeytrap Sinn macht, da der Köder ca. 20 - 40 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche läuft und viele Bisse von unten kommen. Ca. 50% der Fische wurden vom unteren Haken erwischt. 

Rosi: Nichts gegen Circke Haken, halte diese aber nicht gerade dafür geeignet Kunstköder damit auszustatten. Da gibts bessere, zum Bsp. der Owner S-75 in 1/0 oder 2/0 oder S-61 in 1/0 für Wobbler. Habe damit äußerst selten Aussteiger. 

Fische an den meisten Ködern diese Einzelhaken, oder selbstgebundene Owner 10330 Goldhaken.


----------



## Rosi (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*

Hi Dido, für geeignete Einzelhaken müssen wir wohl einen eigenen Thread aufmachen. Dazu gibt es sehr viele verschiedene Meinungen. Einen kleinen Wobbler aus dem Süßwasserbereich würde ich am Tage mal ausprobieren. Nachts hätte man einen weiteren Haken zu kontrollieren, den unter dem Bauch. Auf den letzten Metern wird der Haken durch die Steine schleifen. Und wie schlagfest sind diese Wobbler? Ich habe schon mit dem Kula schlechte Erfahrungen. Hau den aus Versehen mal gegen einen Stein und das Ding platzt auf. Blinker aus Blech sind nicht so empfindlich. Nachts sollte man seinen Angelkram so übersichtlich und unempfindlich wie möglich wählen. Sonst bist du nur am Basteln bei Lampenlicht.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*

Ich fische im Sommer nachts auf Mefo und benutze ausschließlich schwarze Fliegen am Sbiro, klappt auch gut


----------



## fischkop29 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*

ich fang meine mit rot/schwarzen snap 20g
was du auch mal probieren kannst ist, mit wasserkugel und mottis, wirkt wunder  am besten aber immer noch tobis


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*

Strategie : suche Dir einen Platz, an dem tieferes Wasser in der Nähe und/oder Strömung vorhanden ist...... Dazu etwas Struktur unter der Oberfläche (Steine, Seegras, Blasentang).

Köder : Das mit den schwarzen Ködern habe ich auch mal geglaubt...
aber ehrlich...ist nur bedingt wirklich richtig. 
Fische Köder, die unter Wasser, oder an der Oberfläche  "Druck" machen. Das geht vom Blinker mit reichlich Bewegung (Stripper) über den Spinner (Mepps) bis zur voluminösen Fliege (Wooly Bugger, oder Bugger mit Beinchen).
Erfolg hatte ich auch schon mit einfacher Springerfliege (Magnusvariante) vor dem Snaps Blinker.....

Wenn die Fische da sind, dann klappt das auch....

75 %  der Spot
20 %  der Köder
5   %  Glück


----------



## fischkop29 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*

das ist 100%, dann fängst du ja bei jedem angeltag deine forellen  wow will ich auch können


----------



## Rosi (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*

He, 75% der Spot, das stimmt.

Genau, wer Fliegen fischt nimmt nachts welche mit ordentlich Bugwelle oder mit Geräuschen. Muddler, Popper oder Gurgler. Alle samt schwimmend im Wasserfilm. Und bindet euch ein paar irisierende Fibern mit ein.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*



fischkop29 schrieb:


> das ist 100%, dann fängst du ja bei jedem angeltag deine forellen


stimmt....sind 100%....aber keine 100% Fanggarantie :q:q


----------



## kaizr (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*



fischkop29 schrieb:


> das ist 100%, dann fängst du ja bei jedem angeltag deine forellen  wow will ich auch können


 
Da hat wohl jemand in Mathematik nicht aufgepasst.

Schließlich müssten dazu auch die einzelnen Kriterien zu 100% erfüllt sein.

75% Spot = 75%
20% Köder = 20 %
0% Glück = 0%
_____________
zu 95% fängst du deinen Fisch. Doch was bringen Warscheinlichkeiten wenn sie nicht eintreffen. Denn das Glück lässt sich nicht beeinflussen. Wenn doch, sage mir wie.


----------



## dido_43 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*



Rosi schrieb:


> Auf den letzten Metern wird der Haken durch die Steine schleifen. Und wie schlagfest sind diese Wobbler? Ich habe schon mit dem Kula schlechte Erfahrungen. Hau den aus Versehen mal gegen einen Stein und das Ding platzt auf. Blinker aus Blech sind nicht so empfindlich. Nachts sollte man seinen Angelkram so übersichtlich und unempfindlich wie möglich wählen. Sonst bist du nur am Basteln bei Lampenlicht.



Habe noch keinen Grundkontakt gehabt, der läuft perfekt knapp unter der Oberfläche. Stehe abe auch auf der ersten Sandbank und von da ab wirds schnell tiefer. Man sollte sein Revier schon kennen bzw. am Tag auskundschaften. Habe schon dunkle Köder von 25 g ohne Probleme eingesetzt, wobei ich aber beim sehr langsamen Einholen die 3,20 m Rute fast senkrecht halte. Super Bissanzeige.


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*

Hallo Leute,
meine family und ich fahren die komplette nächste Woche an die Küste. Glaubt ihr das lohnt sich jetz schon nachts auf die Silberbarren zu angeln oder ist das Wasser noch zu kalt? Bin leider noch komplett unerfahren was das Mefonachtangeln betrifft. Achso wir fahren in die Nähe von Eckernförde. Leider kenn ich mich da auch nicht so aus. Wäre super wenn ihr mir evtl ein paar gute Mefo- und Brandungsangelplätze verraten könntet. Boardsuche und Google hab ich schon bemüht. War nicht sehr ergibig. 
MFG und Petri Heil
HHjung 93


----------



## Seatrout (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*

Hallo Hamburgerjung,

sach ma wo genau wollt ihr den hin,denn es gibts sowohl auf der nord- als auch auf der südseite ein paar gute stellen.

in wiefern bist du denn mobil?
fahrrad auto zu fuß?

sonst wären für mefo wohl die abendstunden ausreichend um die schnabeltiere zu umgehen oder eben morgens,wenn ihr direkt in eckernfförde residiert,dann kannst du es gut mal in kiekut probieren,und brandungsangeln,je nach geschirr, auch gut von der hafenmole.
da ist das wasser gleich tief und du kannst auch weiter rechts auf die sandbank werfen um ein paar platte zu verhaften.

beste grüße


----------



## Windmaster (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Habe noch keinen Grundkontakt gehabt, der läuft perfekt knapp unter der Oberfläche. Stehe abe auch auf der ersten Sandbank und von da ab wirds schnell tiefer. Man sollte sein Revier schon kennen bzw. am Tag auskundschaften. Habe schon dunkle Köder von 25 g ohne Probleme eingesetzt, wobei ich aber beim sehr langsamen Einholen die 3,20 m Rute fast senkrecht halte. Super Bissanzeige.



Da bekommt das Wort "Ausgewogenheit" bei einer Rute-Rollen-Kombination ja ne ganz andere Bedeutung |kopfkrat
Zudem ist eine 3,20m Rute zum Mefo fischen viel zu lang, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Warum sollte man die Rute steil nach oben halten ?
Was´n quatsch, da nimmt man entweder leichtere Köder oder man kurbelt schneller.
Was im übrigen im Sommer sowieso hilfreich ist.


----------



## xfishbonex (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*



Hamburgerjung 93 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> meine family und ich fahren die komplette nächste Woche an die Küste. Glaubt ihr das lohnt sich jetz schon nachts auf die Silberbarren zu angeln oder ist das Wasser noch zu kalt? Bin leider noch komplett unerfahren was das Mefonachtangeln betrifft. Achso wir fahren in die Nähe von Eckernförde. Leider kenn ich mich da auch nicht so aus. Wäre super wenn ihr mir evtl ein paar gute Mefo- und Brandungsangelplätze verraten könntet. Boardsuche und Google hab ich schon bemüht. War nicht sehr ergibig.
> MFG und Petri Heil
> HHjung 93


na schnulli 
die saison ist doch voll in der gange du kannst zwischen den hornis immer ne mefo fangen 
und geh in die dämmerung fischen denn nerven dich die alulatten nicht so doll 
lg andre 
kauf dir den angelführer kiel flensburg und eckerförde 
frag mal lars morgen #6


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*

Hey Bohne,
erstmal danke. 
Den AFührer hab ich schon aber so richtig geheime Geheimstellen stehen da auch nich drinn...
Muss mir morgen aber eh noch Blechnachschub holen... 
Bis denne 
HHjung 93


----------



## xfishbonex (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*

mensch es gibt keine geheimen geheim stellen die doofen mefos sind überall wo dreckiger grund ist #hhau was raus in ecktown :glg andre


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*

Der einzige Köder der nichts fängt ist der, der in der Tacklekiste liegt...


(...und Boilies und Madenmehl )


----------



## dido_43 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*



Windmaster schrieb:


> Da bekommt das Wort "Ausgewogenheit" bei einer Rute-Rollen-Kombination ja ne ganz andere Bedeutung |kopfkrat
> Zudem ist eine 3,20m Rute zum Mefo fischen viel zu lang, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
> 
> Warum sollte man die Rute steil nach oben halten ?
> ...



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Die 3,20 m Rute setze ich ein für Köder von 20 - 28 g, bei Wind wenns weit raus gehen soll. Es war die Rede von einem 25 g Köder (Bassday Burdock rot/schwarz) Nachts langsam eingeholt, bei einer Tiefe von manchmal nur 2 m! Schneller einholen Nachts - Hallo! Für Schnellschwimmermefos mit Stirnlampe? ;+

Mit einer Rute, welche sich bei ca. 25 - 28 g Köder am besten auflädt (Daiko Artesano Castasia 107/09) einen 15 g Köder oder weniger anzutüdeln macht gewiss Laune. 

Bei Ententeich habe ich ne andere Kombi, 2,80 m, 5 - 24 g WG, da entfällt das "Aufrichten" der Rute, da leichtere Köder von 15 g und weniger verwendet werden. Hoffe das war eindeutig erklärt. |wavey:


----------



## HAL9000 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*

Hey,
habe auch in den letzten Jahren vor und um Mitternacht herum im Sommer auf Meerforelle gefischt. War aber nie so recht erfolgreich. Ein Freund von mir hat auch regelmäßig seine Fische an tieferen bzw. strömungsreichen Stellen gefangen.
Vor einem Jahr habe ich einen Artikel von einem Guide gelesen, der dort behauptete er gehe nach 20 Uhr gar nicht mehr los, egal wie hoch die Wassertemp. auch sei.
Das haben wir dann ausprobiert und völlig ungläubig am Tage bei besten Sonnenschein gefischt und siehe da: Rundgefressene Meerforellen an typischen Frühjahrsstellen wurden zur Regel!
Dachte nur, wieso hast du das nicht schon die Jahre davor ausprobiert. Soviel zur Gute Nacht Theorie!

TL aus FL


----------



## xbsxrvxr (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*

moin moin, 
ich hab von nem bekannten auch schon gehört, dass im hochsommer dickgefressene forellen vom strand gefangen wurden.
meistens morgens oder abends-in der rostocker ecke.

werd das wohl mal probieren müssen...

gruß tom


----------



## Windmaster (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Die 3,20 m Rute setze ich ein für Köder von 20 - 28 g, bei Wind wenns weit raus gehen soll. Es war die Rede von einem 25 g Köder (Bassday Burdock rot/schwarz) Nachts langsam eingeholt, bei einer Tiefe von manchmal nur 2 m! Schneller einholen Nachts - Hallo! Für Schnellschwimmermefos mit Stirnlampe? ;+
> 
> Mit einer Rute, welche sich bei ca. 25 - 28 g Köder am besten auflädt (Daiko Artesano Castasia 107/09) einen 15 g Köder oder weniger anzutüdeln macht gewiss Laune.
> 
> Bei Ententeich habe ich ne andere Kombi, 2,80 m, 5 - 24 g WG, da entfällt das "Aufrichten" der Rute, da leichtere Köder von 15 g und weniger verwendet werden. Hoffe das war eindeutig erklärt. |wavey:



Mmh, das finde ich etwas wiedersprüchlich.

- im Sommer fischt man in der Regel schwarze Köder in Oberflächennähe, somit zeichnet sich die Silhouette deutlich vom helleren Himmel ab. Wenn der Köder zudem teilweise lärmend an der Oberfläche läuft, eine Bugwelle schiebt, oder einen Blasenspur hinter sich herzieht, ist das auch sehr gut !

- Die Fische sind deutlich wählerischer und gucken sich genau an, was ihnen da an der Nase vorbeischwimmt.
Deshalb sollte man den Mefo´s weniger Zeit zum Überlegen geben und bei der Einholgeschwindigkeit einen Zahn zulegen.

- Nachts kommen die Fische bis dicht unter Land und man braucht keine großen Wurfweiten, zudem fischt man ja eh an Bereichen mit tiefen Wasser und Strömung.

- Wind ist auch meistens schwacher und gefischt wird eh ablandig.

Von daher sehe ich den Sinn nicht so ganz, dort mit schwerem Gerät anzutreten #c

Wenn ich mein Revier kenne bzw. weiß wie ich dort fische, kommt man normalerweise auch nicht in die Situation, einen 15g Köder mit der schweren Rute fischen zu müssen.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*

moin moin, 
ist doch auch sch... egal, wer womit angelt!
und wenn jemand mit ner brandungspeitsche nen 10gr wobbler schmeißt...
jeder so wie er möchte-wer fängt hat recht, oder sehe ich dat falsch...?

schönen gruß tom


----------



## xfishbonex (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*



observer schrieb:


> moin moin,
> ist doch auch sch... egal, wer womit angelt!
> und wenn jemand mit ner brandungspeitsche nen 10gr wobbler schmeißt...
> jeder so wie er möchte-wer fängt hat recht, oder sehe ich dat falsch...?
> ...


nicht so zickig bitte 
wir wollen doch nur helfen  aber er hat schon recht
die geschwindigkeit ist das ah und oh #6lg andre


----------



## Dreimaster (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*

Hallo Leute!

Habt ihr vieleicht gute Tipps wo an der Ostseeküste zwischen Kiel und  Flensburg im Mai die aussichtsreichsten Plätze zum fischen auf  Meerforelle sind? In der Eckernförder Bucht gab es bei den letzten 3  Versuchen nur jede Menge Hornis.


----------



## Rosi (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*



Dreimaster schrieb:


> In der Eckernförder Bucht gab es bei den letzten 3  Versuchen nur jede Menge Hornis.



Was? In der Nacht? Hast du mit Fetzen geangelt? Ich habe nachts noch nie einen Horni erwischt, weder mit Blinker, Wobbler oder Fliege. 

Und eine Meforute kann durchaus 3,60m lang sein. Das ist einfach Geschmackssache. Mir wäre die zu lang, doch ich kenne mehrere erfolgreiche Mefofischer die darauf schwören.


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*

Ich denke das eine 360 Rute nicht schlecht ist um mit Spirolino und Flige zu angeln. Zum normalen Blechfischen wäre sie mir auch zu lang...
MFG HHjung93


----------



## Dreimaster (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*

Wann: Heute 23.05.2010 03.30 - 09.00 Uhr
Wo: Ostsee
Wer: Ich + Freundin
Wind: W 3-4
Womit: Salty
Was: 1 Mefo 48cm + 7 Hornis
Warum: Weil Ich die Nase nie voll bekomme.

04.00 Uhr: Erste Mefo kurz vorm Landen ausgeschlitzt. #q
Mit Ärger im Bauch einen Gewaltswurf gemacht. #d
Nach zwei Kurbelumdrehungen hing die nächste! 
Alles wieder gut! :vik:

Danke für die guten Tipps!


----------



## Marcus van K (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle bei Nacht*



Rosi schrieb:


> Was? In der Nacht? Hast du mit Fetzen geangelt? Ich habe nachts noch nie einen Horni erwischt, weder mit Blinker, Wobbler oder Fliege.



Hey Rosi,

Aber mit Watti auf Grund der fürn Aal bestimmt war. 
Gegen 01.30 Uhr Nachts ohne Mond.


----------

